# Will I face deportation If I get a DUI



## Tom199 (May 17, 2016)

Hey,

I’m facing charges of DUI. I understand it’s a serious offence. It was so stupid of me. I have permanent residence in Canada. I have been living here for over 8 yrs. Now I’m very concerned, if I’m convicted, I’ll be declared inadmissible?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have a PR Card? If so you just show it at the border crossing and you will be waived through. Your PR status wouldn't be cancelled because of a DUI conviction.


----------



## Tom199 (May 17, 2016)

Yes, I have PR Card. But, I read in a blog, if you are a permanent resident of Canada, and found guilty of criminal offence, then you will be declared inadmissible.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Tom199 said:


> Yes, I have PR Card. But, I read in a blog, if you are a permanent resident of Canada, and found guilty of criminal offence, then you will be declared inadmissible.


Not true. Reading blogs can be dangerous.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is your first DUI and you didn't kill people while you were drunk? Than I don't think it's a 'serious crime'.
See "Understanding Permanent Resident Status' Understand permanent resident status


> you are convicted of a serious crime and told to leave Canada;


----------



## Tom199 (May 17, 2016)

Okay, let me read that


----------



## Tom199 (May 17, 2016)

I read that. It says PR can be cancelled if convicted of a criminal offence. 

I didn't kill anyone. but I heard that getting a DUI will be treated as a criminal offence. 
So, its only a minor criminality , right?

Here is the link I read about the inadmissibility. Immigration repercussions of criminal conviction.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A DUI _is_ a criminal offense. Whether it is serious enough to warrant cancellation of PR status is another matter.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are countless people holding PR cards who are not of British origin. If deportation for a DUI offence was a standard punishment the deportation officials would be doing many every day. If a repeat offender then chances of deportation would increase but I think one would need to be a serial offender for it to happen.


----------



## Tom199 (May 17, 2016)

okay. It looks like i don't have to fear. My Lawyer has also given a confirmation. Thanks guys for supporting me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Good, but behave yourself from now on, &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

i hope you do get deported and use you. as an example to everyone else who is STUPID enough to drink and drive.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CDN2012 said:


> i hope you do get deported and use you. as an example to everyone else who is STUPID enough to drink and drive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Talking about stupidity, have a look in the mirror.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Talking about stupidity, have a look in the mirror.


tell that to all the loved ones that were lost because some idiot and their supporters like you think that just because you didnt hurt anyone that its ok. maybe this time he got away with it but what about the next?

You should be ashamed of yourself for downplaying drunk driving. Its one of the stupidest things anyone can do and the punishment doesnt reflect the crime.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> tell that to all the loved ones that were lost because some idiot and their supporters like you think that just because you didnt hurt anyone that its ok. maybe this time he got away with it but what about the next?
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourself for downplaying drunk driving. Its one of the stupidest things anyone can do and the punishment doesnt reflect the crime.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




While I agree with you about the stupidity (and selfishness) inherent in drunk driving, Auld Yin's comments hardly raise him to the level of being a supporter.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

colchar said:


> While I agree with you about the stupidity (and selfishness) inherent in drunk driving, Auld Yin's comments hardly raise him to the level of being a supporter.


No, I am definitely not a supporter of drunk driving having personally suffered at the hands of a drunk driver. Actually I am a supporter of zero tolerance. However, I am not some holier than thou type and believe/know that people make mistakes in their lives. Sometimes we must be more considered in our thinking.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting post since Canada like the USA, have I believe have very liberal attitudes to it. Suppose it may not help that car is king and public transport(lack of) makes it difficult to avoid. Then again it has been a number of years since I have spent any significant time in both countries to comment properly. I found at that time the social stigma between attitudes in the UK and the US/Canada were so different, almost frowned upon in the UK whereas colleagues I visited in the US and Canada would not think twice about it. A quick google search tells me Canada has the among the strictest blood alcohol laws in the Western World. If so, what is the reason for the costly car insurance!

Australia I suspect has similar attitudes especially in the rural areas, in a similar situation to rural parts of the UK.

I do wonder if both countries will/would implement some recent changes Scotland made, well 20 months ago, zero limit to curb people even having one or two drinks and hoping to still be under.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

They're getting tough on drinking and driving and DUI in general... if you have a BAC of 0.05 in British Columbia, you are liable to have your license suspended for a predetermined amount of time and if you blow a 0.08, (traditional "impaired" benchmark), the penalties go up from there. 

The laws in BC changed 6 years ago... have a read of this CBC article from 2010.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

evets said:


> Interesting post since Canada like the USA, have I believe have very liberal attitudes to it.



Pardon? You think we have liberal attitudes towards drunk driving???





> A quick google search tells me Canada has the among the strictest blood alcohol laws in the Western World. If so, what is the reason for the costly car insurance!



Um, I take it you don't realize that multiple factors go into determining the cost of car insurance?


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

colchar said:


> Pardon? You think we have liberal attitudes towards drunk driving???
> 
> 
> Um, I take it you don't realize that multiple factors go into determining the cost of car insurance?


I did mention that is was a long time since I had spent any time in both countries, as such times change and attitudes also. So yes the links I have recently read suggest stricter laws in place to punish offenders. Which is good thing. I did note that new passed drivers have zero alcohol limit.

And yes I did wonder/consider the high cost of car insurance might factor into this.


----------



## evets (Dec 7, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> They're getting tough on drinking and driving and DUI in general... if you have a BAC of 0.05 in British Columbia, you are liable to have your license suspended for a predetermined amount of time and if you blow a 0.08, (traditional "impaired" benchmark), the penalties go up from there.
> 
> The laws in BC changed 6 years ago... have a read of this CBC article from 2010.


Thank you, great article.

Australia is also cracking down, the hoons law which gives the police the power to impound, immobilise or permanently confiscate vehicles
Victoria Police - Hoon laws


----------

